
SpaceX SN4 Explodes during test - bwooceli
https://twitter.com/SciGuySpace/status/1266441734323650569
======
_sbrk
Replaying now on the YouTube channel

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YaFsUWgN3s&feature=emb_logo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YaFsUWgN3s&feature=emb_logo)

~~~
bwooceli
Wow wow wow. Ow. "Oh wow, look at that... that's new! I don't think we've seen
that before!? ... is that oxygen? If it was methane, wouldn't it be igniting
in the flare? OHHHHH"

------
Stevvo
Build, tests fail, fix. NASA could never do it that way, but it's a process
that works well for software engineers.

